# Passing out



## Youngb (Jun 11, 2018)

I tried dnp years ago. I had a friend actually pass out before his contest due to using this.


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2018)

Youngb said:


> I tried dnp years ago. I had a friend actually pass out before his contest due to using this.



Cool story.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2018)

See......................................:32 (6):


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 11, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> See......................................:32 (6):


DNP cause low blood sugar and water retention, only an inbreed would take it before competition especially while being on a sheeps diet
other wise its perfectly
 fine to use on off seasons if you know what you are doing


----------



## Elivo (Jun 11, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> DNP cause low blood sugar and water retention, only an inbreed would take it before competition especially while being on a sheeps diet
> other wise its perfectly
> fine to use on off seasons if you know what you are doing



Yeah, id still say no thanks to using that stuff.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2018)

Youngb said:


> I tried dnp years ago. I had a friend actually pass out before his contest due to using this.



You say "due to using this." Can you explain the causal link?


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 11, 2018)

Youngb said:


> I tried dnp years ago. I had a friend actually pass out before his contest due to using this.



Is this like a PSA or something?


----------



## Elivo (Jun 11, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Is this like a PSA or something?



"now you know, and knowing is half the battle"

(figured more people would get this one)


----------



## Trump (Jun 11, 2018)

Youngb said:


> I tried dnp years ago. I had a friend actually pass out before his contest due to using this.



Your friend was probably a moron and used a diuretic whilst using DNP causing severe dehydration a is lucky he is not dead. Just a guess


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

U need to drink tons of milk while running DNP


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> Cool story.


#winnar

Best response yet.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 11, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> #winnar
> 
> Best response yet.



I think mine was better...


----------



## Youngb (Jun 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You say "due to using this." Can you explain the causal link?


he was using it like the night before his contest and refrained from water except that in applesauce that he was eating. his diet was bad.
waiting for him to come on stage they came and got me and said he had passed out. I know dehydration was one cause and yes his blood sugar was low.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

Milk and water and he will be fine


----------



## Trump (Jun 11, 2018)

Youngb said:


> he was using it like the night before his contest and refrained from water except that in applesauce that he was eating. his diet was bad.
> waiting for him to come on stage they came and got me and said he had passed out. I know dehydration was one cause and yes his blood sugar was low.



So he took a drug that causes major water retention the night before a contest? Genius


----------



## Youngb (Jun 11, 2018)

It's been since 1997 since this happened at a mr.tenn. contest.


----------

